# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  push med enkel brace

## rob1992

hallo,
ik zit nu met een enkel blessure voor de 2e keer. nu ben ik toch bang dat mijn enkel niet meer is wat hij geweest is.
nu zit ik te denken om een push med enkel brace aan te schaffen...
ik wil hem graag om met het werk dat ik doe ( machinebouw). dat is veel lopen en zware dingen tillen op een dag.
mijn vraag is nu ook,

heeft iemand ervaringen met de enkel brace? voor dus dagelijks gebruik.
krijg je veel last van de brace als je hem 8 uur per dag om hebt zo'n 5 dagen in de week?

----------

